# new snowblowers unsold at Lowe's



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I was at Lowe's yesterday returning a Christmas gift that was defective, a flashlight that someone bought us, that was made in CHINA and cost $19, but the light focus knob was BROKEN and didn't turn or focus- right out of the pack

we could not even exchange it, because they only stock this JUNK for holiday season. they reduced the price to $9 just to get rid of this Chicom rubbish...

so much for CHINESE goods

but while there, I saw all the new $1000+ snowblowers still sitting there UNSOLD from over a month ago

because this winter is another SNOW DUD and we're not getting much snow !!

man am I glad I don't buy new anything....

and this is the saddest excuse for an economy, I ever saw in my life....


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought my snowblower in August because I wasn't sure if I'd be able to find one this time of year! They are plentiful, since we've had a total of 3 inches so far!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I advertised *and sold* all my snowblowers early. I'd rather sell early and for a few bucks lower than to gamble on the snow and jack up the price. I'm not sitting on any unsold stock. I'm very happy with my sales and nothing left to maintain and keep till next year.
My next door neighbor bought one of those red things from Lowes and I can tell he's not a 'tall happy with it. I feel bad for him.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

After last years crazy amount of snow (and hearing complaints about shoveling) I convinced a lady friend to buy a Path Pro. So far it has only been test fired. Pretty sure she has buyer remorse, but winter "Ain't over 'till it's over"...

Even the shovels are idle.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

They will all sell as soon as we get some wet heavy stuff...people will be fighting to get them. I saw a special on TV a few weeks ago where they showed all data gathered and said this winter will be colder and snowier than the average winter. Weather guys have been wrong so far, but winter started on Dec 21st and we have a long way to do. All I need to make my purchase justifiable in my mind is 3 snow falls with 5" or or more. Hoping for the heavy wet stuff!


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

eddie1976 said:


> They will all sell as soon as we get some wet heavy stuff...people will be fighting to get them.


I previously worked for Lowe's for over 9 years. After the first big snow storm they'd sell out of snow blowers, shovels and salt . After a power outage they'd sell out of generators also. Of course when the worse was over all of a sudden lots of "defective" snow blowers and generators were being returned to the store for a refund . 

Whimsey


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

eddie1976 said:


> They will all sell as soon as we get some wet heavy stuff...people will be fighting to get them. I saw a special on TV a few weeks ago where they showed all data gathered and said this winter will be colder and snowier than the average winter. Weather guys have been wrong so far, but winter started on Dec 21st and we have a long way to do. All I need to make my purchase justifiable in my mind is 3 snow falls with 5" or or more. Hoping for the heavy wet stuff!


Those reports and the almanacs got people going and Gilson business was very strong in October and November. December was the worst in 6 years and 6 years ago I was only offering my first few products.

January is running behind pace with only 2 working storms in my driveway this season. When I watch the national map the snow belt has been pretty quiet for the most part. Lacking storms to force the issue things are quiet for the holidays with people distracted. Also a good many owners lack a heated shop and bitter cold keeps them from doing elective projects or preventive maintenance. With the recent cold those folks have been laying low too.

As for machine sales the proactive buyers were done before Christmas. We are now in the phase where a few storms and a sore back will send people out to buy. Come February in a few short weeks the "I can tough it out" mentality will settle in with people preferring to buy their machine when they will have a full season ahead of them. In these latter 2 phases advertising has little benefit, people are holding onto their cash for summer toys. If I were sitting on a lot of machines right now I'd be doing the snow dance.

Scandinavia was also off to a quiet start but they have been having some real storms as of late.

Pete


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes indeed this winter has been a snow-dud so far... it gave me time to get my fiends' machine going and repower my own. I am trying to have some faith that February will bring a snowy pattern change ;-) Got to hope so I want to blow the snow clear across the street !


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

We have had ton's of snow this year. The only problem for everyone on this forum is that we all don't live in Buffalo NY...lol


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

well the snow-dud winter continues, we got a lousy inch of snow last night, and this morning it turned into rain and sleet.
we could get through this winter so far, with a snow shovel, and not use it much at that...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

whimsey said:


> I previously worked for Lowe's for over 9 years. After the first big snow storm they'd sell out of snow blowers, shovels and salt . After a power outage they'd sell out of generators also. Of course when the worse was over all of a sudden lots of "defective" snow blowers and generators were being returned to the store for a refund .
> 
> Whimsey


 it's a different economy now...there's a drop in aggregate demand for expensive new products like a $1000 snowblower. especially if they are only needed once or twice a year. people are starting to tough it out, and drive OVER the snow in their awd/4wd suv's, and pack it down- and wait until it melts. with temps jumping from 6F to 35F in matter of days, why shovel or plow it. the first 2 snows this year, I could have just let melt, and saved myself the headaches of gettin' gravel with the plow and snowblower.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I advertised *and sold* all my snowblowers early. I'd rather sell early and for a few bucks lower than to gamble on the snow and jack up the price. I'm not sitting on any unsold stock. I'm very happy with my sales and nothing left to maintain and keep till next year.
> My next door neighbor bought one of those red things from Lowes and I can tell he's not a 'tall happy with it. I feel bad for him.


 I may put a few of my smaller blowers out for sale this year yet, if we get some snow. sell them for $100-$150 just to thin the herd.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm down to 3. Two 2 stage blowers and 1 ss. Usually keep one of each but wound up with a fairly new Ariens Sno Tek in my size so may hang on to it. Very happy I sold my blowers early. I believe I'd be sitting on them for a while now. Some guy not too far from me has a listing w/o any pics and is advertisimg about a half dozen blowers. They've been on there for a couple months now.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

loneraider said:


> We have had ton's of snow this year. The only problem for everyone on this forum is that we all don't live in Buffalo NY...lol


yeh, so did the North Pole and Antarctica....
my point was, typically in northern Pa., we get more snow than this...and when we DO get any snow so far this year, it's mixed with rain and sleet. 
sort of takes the wind out of your sails, if you like moving snow with old machinery, as a hobby...


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

loneraider said:


> We have had ton's of snow this year. The only problem for everyone on this forum is that we all don't live in Buffalo NY...lol


Pfft.....LOL!

I haven't even really tried to sell machines this year. There's been so many cheapies up on CL here in Buffalo that it's hardly worth the effort. 

However, over the last week I've been getting call after call about machines that just can't take any more of this pounding. Or, people that got machines on CL that just didn't measure up or won't start/run.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I was at the local Toro shop getting a daughter a machine back in early December. He said many models were already sold out at the factory. They build for the stocking order commitment and a margin of extra. A few major events like Buffalo this year draw that down and they head into spring with a clean sweep of inventory. In this model running out of not only expected, it's the goal.

I can remember at least one light snow year in the 70's. The following year we were not privy to the new model year's machines until the New England distributor had cleaned house.

There was one snowy year (76?) when Gilson mustered a December build of one model to keep something in showrooms.

Based on my parts sales I can say that the intimidation factor of a snowy prior year or a freak September storm drives sales through Thanksgiving. After that people are motivated by what's on their driveways. 

Pete


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I was out today and one place that sells blowers has several machines discounted. a $1300 Arien's showing a sale price of $1000. 

We haven't had enough snow this year to justify many purchasing blowers this year.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The Lowes and Home Depot's around my area have all made the switch to grills and patio furniture. Not sure I could even find a snow brush or a snow shovel at this stage of the game.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> I was out today and one place that sells blowers has several machines discounted. a $1300 Arien's showing a sale price of $1000.
> 
> We haven't had enough snow this year to justify many purchasing blowers this year.


My wife cannot pass up a sale. Guess I should be shopping around.


----------



## Md Mike (Jan 16, 2015)

Snow blowers are a double sided insurance policy... The first year I had bought one we had little to no snow that year and the year preceding that. Then I we had Snowmageddon here on the east coast. So the first few years were snow preventers, the past several have been back savers due to the machine!


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Stopped at Home Depot today and there were NO snow blowers or generators on the floor. Where the snow blowers were are now plants . It's only mid January, winter "aint" over yet. Weather Chanel is talking about 8-12" next Friday, the 23rd, here in NW NJ. It'll probably snow because the next day is my wife's big First Aide Squad's annual shindig. It has snowed more times than not in the past for this shindig .

Whimsey


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

loneraider said:


> We have had ton's of snow this year. The only problem for everyone on this forum is that we all don't live in Buffalo NY...lol


Looks like you need more then a snow blower for that snow!

I want some snow, but not that much.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I was at Lowe's yesterday returning a Christmas gift that was defective, a flashlight that someone bought us, that was made in CHINA and cost $19, but the light focus knob was BROKEN and didn't turn or focus- right out of the pack
> 
> we could not even exchange it, because they only stock this JUNK for holiday season. they reduced the price to $9 just to get rid of this Chicom rubbish...
> 
> ...


 
What the heck or how the heck does the state of the economy have to do with the lack of snow and unsold snowblowers sitting idle? Don't ever think the retailers will ever lose a dime on those blowers. While it might not snow near you, trust me in a heartbeat they can be off to a area in dire need of blowers. 

And for those crying that they bought a blower and had no show, I rather have one and not need it than to need one and not have one.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

cdestuck said:


> What the heck or how the heck does the state of the economy have to do with the lack of snow and unsold snowblowers sitting idle? Don't ever think the retailers will ever lose a dime on those blowers. While it might not snow near you, trust me in a heartbeat they can be off to a area in dire need of blowers.
> 
> And for those crying that they bought a blower and had no show, I rather have one and not need it than to need one and not have one.


+1 and well interpreted.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

cdestuck said:


> What the heck or how the heck does the state of the economy have to do with the lack of snow and unsold snowblowers sitting idle? Don't ever think the retailers will ever lose a dime on those blowers. While it might not snow near you, trust me in a heartbeat they can be off to a area in dire need of blowers.
> 
> And for those crying that they bought a blower and had no show,* I rather have one and not need it than to need one and not have one.*


Amen, brotha.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Around here, home depot only has single stage toro's they sold out of ariens. Lowes has a ton of blowers all troy built and husqvarna crap. I have a friend that works at lowes he told that they hardly sold any blowers this yr. And when I told him that home depot sold out, he said that lowes should carry a better brand.


----------

